

Show HN: Issuepost – Submit GitHub Issues from your Mac, effortlessly - markbao
http://issuepostapp.com/

======
markbao
Hi there, I'm Mark. From my experience using GitHub Issues as a main bug
tracker and project management system, entering new issues was an ordeal when
repeated throughout the day. Opening up a new browser window and everything
broke my workflow and introduced unnecessary hassle.

So I decided to build a Mac app to do that. This app allows you to submit new
GitHub issues effortlessly. Hit a shortcut key, enter the issue repo, details,
and label it, and submit, and that's it. Doesn't break your workflow.
Effortless to use. And keyboard navigation is fully supported.

—

This is my first Mac app, and I designed and developed this from start to
finish, focusing on ease of use. It incorporates some elements of psychology,
making the app effortless and reliable, and to make it easy to unobtrusively
build this app into your standard workflow. (I'll write something about the
psychology aspect soon.)

From a 'philosophical' standpoint, if you're using GitHub Issues as a main
issue tracker, the fundamental action is the entering of new issues, which
this app streamlines, increasing your ability to use the issue tracker. I
think we should all be identifying the problems in the fundamental actions in
systems and tools to be able to use those systems more effectively.

I sincerely hope that using app is a good experience for you. I'd love your
feedback on the design, functionality, or anything else. Reply here or email
me at mark@markbao.com. Thanks so much!

------
joshdance
Downloaded it and immediately showed it to my team. Good stuff. Fast and gets
out of the way.

Would be nice to be able to favorite a repo. Or at least autofill the last
repo posted to. We have a ton of different repos and even remembering the
names sometimes is a challenge. Thanks!

------
Synergyse
Cool app Mark, quite handy. Have you thought about making a browser extension
version? It would be a quick way to get on more platforms and you can still
build in the business model.

------
rebyn
Have the majority of devs upgraded to 10.8? I thought most of us still stays
with 10.7 :(.

